# Navtex Operator and/or Technical Manual:



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

I am refurbishing a JRC Navtex JRC NCR-300A, but have no information on it.
Is anyone able to direct me to where I can obtain this please.
Les Edge***be (x REO)


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.kapermarine.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/JRC-NAVTEX-300A.pdf

Google is your friend


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

J. Davies said:


> http://www.kapermarine.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/JRC-NAVTEX-300A.pdf
> 
> Google is your friend


So are you sir!!! thanks.
FFS - why didn't I think of that in first place - age???
Cheers.


----------

